# Staghorn article



## dogg76 (Jan 31, 2004)

I came across this article while looking for info on staghorn, I thought it was kind of funny, thought I would share.....

http://aqua-wampa.blogspot.com/2006/12/staghorn-algea.html


----------



## frostby (Sep 22, 2006)

Ouch, my eyes hurt trying to understand his english. 

He's always gonna have algae troubles with that attitude.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

His Fe is 2mg/l or 2ppm?
isn't that a lot?


----------



## dogg76 (Jan 31, 2004)

I like how he refers to algae as "her"......."I defeat her" lol


----------



## aquanut415 (Jan 21, 2006)

very amusing article there... is the author assuming the war against "her" is over for ever?


----------



## dogg76 (Jan 31, 2004)

I don't think he won the war, but I'm not sure....Check out the other links under "Aquarium Labels"...


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

lmao: my favorite line: "aquarium water testes" 
so.... testicles come in submerged form?


----------



## dogg76 (Jan 31, 2004)

macclellan said:


> lmao: my favorite line: "aquarium water testes"


Lol, I agree..


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

English is not his first language.
He did figure out that the algae goes away with good nutrient levels.

The pictures are likely Caldophora or Spirogyra, not Compsopogon caelerus.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

dogg76 said:


> I like how he refers to algae as "her"......."I defeat her" lol


it is common for people who's native language is one of the romance languages (spanish, french, etc.) to talk like this...all objects are masculine or femine. por ejemplo "las algas" in spanish is feminine, so you would say "her," not "it"....


----------



## dogg76 (Jan 31, 2004)

macclellan said:


> it is common for people who's native language is one of the romance languages (spanish, french, etc.) to talk like this...all objects are masculine or femine. por ejemplo "las algas" in spanish is feminine, so you would say "her," not "it"....


Well, I learn something new everyday!


----------



## Wampa (Mar 19, 2007)

*My article*

Hi all,

dog76: If you have problem with my article, you had chance to wrote me some comments on my blog. I think this way to have funny is not fair. I am not from English speaking country.  

plantbrain: Thanks :wink: 

Here is actual photo of my aquarium. http://rybicky.net/nadrz/367/0.jpg


----------



## Chrona (Feb 25, 2007)

Lol, you guys just got served 

Nice looking tank! A bit cluttered in the front center though...


----------



## Wampa (Mar 19, 2007)

Chrona said:


> Nice looking tank! A bit cluttered in the front center though...


Thanks. Plants grow quickly. I have problem to retain system in my tank.


----------



## dogg76 (Jan 31, 2004)

Wampa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> dog76: If you have problem with my article, you had chance to wrote me some comments on my blog. I think this way to have funny is not fair. I am not from English speaking country.
> 
> ...


I have no problem with your article at all Wampa, I just found it slightly humorous, Sorry dude, no offense meant. It' looks like your tank has recovered nicely from the algae...Good job!


----------



## Wampa (Mar 19, 2007)

OK.
I think is a time to finished this discussion. What do you mean ???


Yes tank recovered from algae attack. Was time when I want to defenestrate tank. :icon_twis But tank is regulated now.

I hope that all will be OK for a long time.


----------



## dogg76 (Jan 31, 2004)

I was apologizing for making fun of your article....Oh, and welcome to The Planted Tank...


----------



## Wampa (Mar 19, 2007)

dogg76 said:


> I was apologizing for making fun of your article....Oh, and welcome to The Planted Tank...


Apology is accepting. Thanks for welcome.
:icon_wink


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Wampa said:


> Apology is accepting. Thanks for welcome.
> :icon_wink


Did you see my EI article in Slovakian?
If you want a copy, PM me and I'll send it to you in your native lanaguage.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## natx (Jun 6, 2006)

I like your blog a lot. Is the aquarium hobby common in Slovakia or is it hard to get supplies? I'm planning a trip to eastern Europe this fall!


----------

